# hi everyone chickens drinking milk



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Can chickens drink high protein milk ? Many thanks Chicken John


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They can and will....I wouldn't make a continual practice of it, though, as they cannot process too much protein for too long and it can result in gout. Good way to fatten some birds in a hurry though.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave my girls some on-the-edge milk the other day. They loved it. Though I wouldn't give it to them daily it's probably OK every now and then...


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for the answers , much appreciated


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

If the hens are laying machines, the boost from the calcium and protein is possibly a good thing, but don't give when production is down. Of course, for the calcium, recycling egg shells in a separate bowl is good.


----------

